# 2nd vaccination



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Lola had her 2nd vaccination today. Didn't flinch at all , but she's so sleepy since we got home and gave a whimper when I picked her up earlier. Is this normal ?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd say so, as long as she's drinking water & eating, I'd give her a big sleep, cuddle & 24 hours to bounce back.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

As you can imagine by the delay in my reply , Lola did indeed bounce right on back!!! Lol 
Thankyou!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know Lola's bounce was quickly restored...


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Good to know Lola's bounce was quickly restored...



And then some!!!!  xx


----------

